# Extended Leg/Stilts Video



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I found this while browsing over at youtube. Pretty interesting, I have yet to ask them for a basic how to.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This video has already been posted. http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15852&highlight=stilts

Please continue the topic there. Thanks!


----------

